# What's wrong with my bird?



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am so glad that I found this site. My husband and I bought a cockatiel about 3 weeks ago (Cookie, our first bird), and his behavior has not been what we expected. We thought he would be energetic and chatty for most of the day, but that it not the case. 

Cookie gets very curious about us and is very energetic in the morning, but when noon comes he gets all puffed up and sleepy and stays like that for the rest of the day. Sometimes he gets a second wind in the late afternoon, but not always. Sometimes he shivers when we approach him, but I don't think he's scared because he's already learning the up command and stays comfortably on top of his cage with us walking around. He also likes to bite when we try to touch him inside his cage. Could he still be scared? We bough toys for him but he's not interested in them. When he gets sleepy he becomes all moody and angry, and we just have to leave him alone. 

I noticed that one of his nostrils is clogged up, a bit crusty, and he is sneezing, so we took him to the vet and he said that he doesn't look sick, and that his stuffed nose could go away with a change in his diet. We haven't changed his diet yet, but he won't eat anything except his Fiesta mix. He won't eat veggies or fruit. 

Also, he is not getting enough sleep at night. We live in an apartment and although we cover his cage at 7pm, he stays awake until we go to sleep (around 10-11pm), and we all wake up around 6:30am. Could this be the reason for his moodiness?

Cookie eats all day long and his poop has been normal. So, I don't know what's wrong with him? Could he be sick? Still not adapted to his new environment? Sleep deprived? I don't know! Please help!

Thank you


----------



## Puppydog (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you take him to an avian vet?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi there and welcome aboard! 

Could you post pictures of Cookie's nares (nostrils)? It might help with determining what might be bothering Cookie. As far as the rest of the behavior, it can sometimes take longer for birds to settle in. Some are comfortable within days and others it can take months. As far as changing his diet .. below is a great link on nutrition for birds. However, I would wait until it seems like Cookie is definitely settled and definitely not sick before you change his diet. But that's just my opinion. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479

And also here's a helpful link on taming and bonding.. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

Hope some of this helps. Just remember patience is key. Constantly talk to your bird and no fast movements around them. And please post a pic of Cookie's nare.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, I took him to an avian vet


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you for the advice, DyArianna. I will check out those links. The avian vet also suggested that we buy a humidifier for Cookie. 
I tried posting pictures but it didn't work. I'm new to this site and haven't quite figured it out yet. I tried posting it to my profile but it said the file was too large. I will keep trying and will let you know when it works. Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

This might help you..

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20202

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=66


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi..../just a few thoughts.

How old is Cookie?

When you check the keelbone what do you feel: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680

You also might consider going to another vet: http://www.avianweb.com/recommendedvets.htm


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's normal for birds to take rest during part of the day, especially if they aren't getting enough sleep at night. Morning and late afternoon are the most active periods for wild birds, because they're hungry when they wake up in the morning and in late afternoon they need to eat a lot of food to help get them through the night. So midday is the most natural time for a nap.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel's nares got a little red and slightly scabby when we first got him and it was suggested here that our house might be too dry. We got a humidifier for him and the problem cleared up. So that could be it. Posting pics would help if you could. An easy way to post pics is to upload to photo bucket and then up load to here.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Sunnysmom, it's good to know that the humidifier cleared up the problem. Will get one for Cookie. Is every humidifier bird safe? Thanks


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

So here are Cookie's pictures:
http://s1078.photobucket.com/albums/w498/Carla819/?action=view&current=DSC01963.jpg

http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w498/Carla819/DSC01961.jpg

http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w498/Carla819/DSC01960.jpg

What do you all think?
Thank you


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Cookie is 6 months. His keel bone feels a little bony.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

CookieTiel said:


> Sunnysmom, it's good to know that the humidifier cleared up the problem. Will get one for Cookie. Is every humidifier bird safe? Thanks


I've never come across anything that said what was recommended for bird use. I got Sunny a cool mist humidifier recommended for use for babies. I figured if it was okay for a baby it would be okay for Sunny.  It makes no sound which is nice. I only use it when he's in his cage though. When he's out, I shut it off as I'm overly paranoid about accidents. That and if I'm not paying attention he'll chew the cord. So I also unplug it when he's out. Sunny's nares were actually red though when he had his problem. Your tiel's nares don't look red to me in the picture. (And your tiel is very cute!) 

As for getting your tiel to eat different foods- just keep trying. It took Sunny awhile to eat vegetables but now he loves them- well certain ones. He also only likes them chopped into tiny pieces, and raw, not cooked. And I had to hand feed them to him to get him to try them. It took a little while to figure out what he liked, and each tiel is different. So just try different things and I'm sure your tiel will start eating more of a variety of things too. Also have you tried giving your tiel millet sprays?


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Well your teil probaly wont sing or chatter because it looks likes cookie is a female and most of the time females wont sing.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

green parakeet said:


> Well your teil probaly wont sing or chatter because it looks likes cookie is a female and most of the time females wont sing.


Yeah, we're actually not 100% sure what Cookie's gender is. When we bought him at the pet shop, the man who sold it to us said that he is a male (checked under his wing and his pelvic bone (the equivalent of a pelvic bone, I don't know what the name is in birds). But when we took him to the vet he said that Cookie looks like a female! I guess we will know for sure if Cookie starts laying eggs!


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

green parakeet said:


> Well your teil probaly wont sing or chatter because it looks likes cookie is a female and most of the time females wont sing.





sunnysmom said:


> I've never come across anything that said what was recommended for bird use. I got Sunny a cool mist humidifier recommended for use for babies. I figured if it was okay for a baby it would be okay for Sunny.  It makes no sound which is nice. I only use it when he's in his cage though. When he's out, I shut it off as I'm overly paranoid about accidents. That and if I'm not paying attention he'll chew the cord. So I also unplug it when he's out. Sunny's nares were actually red though when he had his problem. Your tiel's nares don't look red to me in the picture. (And your tiel is very cute!)
> 
> As for getting your tiel to eat different foods- just keep trying. It took Sunny awhile to eat vegetables but now he loves them- well certain ones. He also only likes them chopped into tiny pieces, and raw, not cooked. And I had to hand feed them to him to get him to try them. It took a little while to figure out what he liked, and each tiel is different. So just try different things and I'm sure your tiel will start eating more of a variety of things too. Also have you tried giving your tiel millet sprays?


You're right, his nose isn't red, it's just very scaly and crusty. Thanks, yeah he's pretty cute!
I haven't tried giving him millet sprays yet, but we will soon get some. We have tried kale, broccoli, mangoes, papaya, and bell peppers, but so far he likes none of them!! He ate a few pieces of kale but then lost interest. I think he doesn't know that it's food! I will keep trying, though.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

When Cookie molts if she keeps the pearls and yellow tail feathers she is a female for sure, if Cookie starts losing those pearls and molting in solid gray tail feathers then Cookie is a boy. 
Cookie is gorgeous by the way!!!!


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

CookieTiel said:


> Yeah, we're actually not 100% sure what Cookie's gender is. When we bought him at the pet shop, the man who sold it to us said that he is a male (checked under his wing and his pelvic bone (the equivalent of a pelvic bone, I don't know what the name is in birds). But when we took him to the vet he said that Cookie looks like a female! I guess we will know for sure if Cookie starts laying eggs!


Has she been threw her first molt yet??


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

xoxsarahxox said:


> When Cookie molts if she keeps the pearls and yellow tail feathers she is a female for sure, if Cookie starts losing those pearls and molting in solid gray tail feathers then Cookie is a boy.
> Cookie is gorgeous by the way!!!!


Thank you!! Good to know


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

green parakeet said:


> Has she been threw her first molt yet??


I believe he has!!


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

CookieTiel said:


> I believe he has!!


Then cookie is defentaly a girl!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Cookie looks to be a female.

The problem with the nostrils is most likely from lack of humidity in the air. If the cage is also covered at night, and she is molting she will then be breathing in her dust and dander and it can also irritate the eyes as well as block the nostrils.

A humidifier will help during the winter, and if you cover the cage only cover 3 sides so that there is some/more fresh air circulating thru the cage.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok, I will get Cookie a humidifier and see if his nares improve. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Be sure to clean the humidifier frequently according to the manufacturer's instructions. That will keep it safe for the bird and everyone else.


----------

